
Way to Fight Cancel Culture; Stop Capitulating to It - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/the-best-way-to-fight-identity-politics-and-cancel-culture-stop-capitulating-to-it-24ac3744253e
======
CM30
Oh god, I suspect this may be a tad too political for Hacker News. And I
apologise if that's the case.

But after hearing the StackOverflow stuff about that mod getting fired for
pronouns, complaints about identity politics in companies like Google, and
people getting their lives ruined over Twitter jokes, I thought I may as well
post it anyway.

The people pushing this stuff are bullies, and like most bullies, are
depending on people not fighting back/not cowing to their demands. By not
giving in, most will back off eventually.

Same goes for a lot of these companies using dodgy DCMA notices and takedowns
on YouTube. Most of them will not go forward with an actual lawsuit against a
self hosted site or publication, since they know they legally don't have a leg
to stand on. They just rely on the system being broken and take advantage of
it.

Tell these people you won't do what they want, and most of these issues will
go away.

------
gnusty_gnurc
Things make a lot more sense if you think of all the endless controversies as
moral panics.

------
Porthos9K
TL;DR: Harden the fuck up and learn to tell uptight moral crusaders of all
stripes to fuck off.

I swear, if Peter Steele of Type O Negative were still alive he'd be laughing
his ass off. He saw this shit coming in the 1990s when he wrote "We Hate
Everyone":

\---

The left, they say I'm a fascist

The right calling me communist

Hate, hate, hate, hatred for all, one and all

No matter what you believe

We don't believe in you—and that's true, yeah

\---

[https://genius.com/Type-o-negative-we-hate-everyone-
lyrics](https://genius.com/Type-o-negative-we-hate-everyone-lyrics)

------
Peter_Smith
Paywall

~~~
CM30
Bloody Medium. Try this link instead:

[https://medium.com/@CM30/the-best-way-to-fight-identity-
poli...](https://medium.com/@CM30/the-best-way-to-fight-identity-politics-and-
cancel-culture-stop-capitulating-to-
it-24ac3744253e?source=friends_link&sk=2f3300cc160b2b0d97aa69d2e0367171)

Sorry about the paywall issue there.

